

Trans-Pacific Hawaiki cable secures US landing site - mwilcox
http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/AK1311/S00505/hawaiki-secures-us-landing-site.htm

======
alexforster
20 terabits/second

[http://hawaikicable.co.nz/index.php/network](http://hawaikicable.co.nz/index.php/network)

~~~
lostlogin
Hmm - it tells me to get flash player. My phone says no.

